# Introducing the Indie Crime Scene



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Some of you may know that I co-run the Speculative Fiction Showcase, a promo blog for all things indie SFF, together with Jessica Rydill. The Showcase has been going for three years now.

However, I don't just write speculative fiction, I also write mystery series, a series of pulpy thrillers and the occasional standalone crime fiction release. And when I was looking for a place to promote the latest release in my mystery series, I looked for the crime and mystery equivalent of the Speculative Fiction Showcase, only to find that there isn't anything like it. So I thought, "Why not create the mystery and crime fiction equivalent to the Speculative Fiction Showcase myself?"

So I spent a few hours and created the Indie Crime Scene, a promo blog for indie mysteries, crime fiction and thrillers. So far there's only a single welcome post, but I hope there'll be more to come in the future.

So if you're an indie or small press author of mysteries (anything from cosy to hardboiled), crime fiction, noir, suspense (romantic or otherwise) or thrillers and you've had a new release within the past approx. thirty days, let me know.

I'm also looking for volunteers willing to help out with the Indie Crime Scene. Because experience with the Speculative Ficton Showcase has shown that it's better if two or three people co-run a blog like this. Besides, it's a lot of fun and you get to meet new authors in your genre.


----------



## mojomikey (Apr 9, 2014)

Great idea Cora! I have a crime novel coming out next month, so I don't quite fit the parameters, but I'd be glad to volunteer to help you out.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice I write crime thrillers as well as sci-fi too so I will be checking this site out!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

That sounds wonderful. I don't really know anything about the SFS so I'll need to check it out.


----------



## itslaura (May 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Wonderful news! I've been spreading the word about Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

Subscribed!


----------



## Dennis Chekalov (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Spin52 (Sep 6, 2015)

Great idea! It seems that many sites only want to promote free or 99 cent books, but it looks like you're not insisting on that. I published my most recent mystery the end of February, so don't qualify for the recent releases, but with luck, the first book in my new Victorian mystery series will be ready in a few weeks. I'll contact you when it's due for publication. Thanks again!


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

Great!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I subscribed and I have a crime thriller coming out on June 7. I'd love a feature, and if you think I can be of some help, I'd love to.


----------



## Will Kurth (May 31, 2016)

Subscribed and sent you an email, thanks


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to see so much interest in the Indie Crime Scene. There have already been submissions as well.

If you have a mystery, crime, suspense, noir or thriller coming out in the near future, feel free to contact me. The submission info is here.

Thank you to those who are interested in helping out. This is what I hope the Indie Crime Scene will feature, based on what we're doing with the Speculative Fiction Showcase:

- New release spotlights: These are posts spotlighting newly released mystery, crime and thriller books. The format is always similar - you can see what it looks like when the first spotlight goes live.
- Author interviews
- Guest posts
- A weekly link round-up of links from around the web about mystery, crime fiction and thrillers. The SFF version of this is one of the most popular features at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, so I'd like to do something similar at the Indie Crime Scene.
- An end of the month round-up of new indie mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases. This is another popular feature at the Speculative Fiction Showcase that I'd like to continue at the Indie Crime Scene.

So if anybody wants to help out and handle e.g. interviews or guest posts or new releases or the round-up, let me know. And if you have any links of interest for the weekly link round-up, please send them to me.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

This is great! I'm working on a cozy.


----------



## costapress (Mar 4, 2017)

Subscribed! I have a new release towards the end of the month, so will be in touch soon.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Great news, Cora.

I write traditional British whodunits, though I have no new release until June. I'll be in touch, thanks.


----------



## Chris Lord (Feb 22, 2014)

Comment removed due to VS TOS 27/9/2018


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

Your site says:

_A blog for all things mystery, crime fiction, noir, suspense and thrillers._

I'd love to subscribe but you'd have to put a comma after the word "suspense" first.


----------



## Sailor Stone (Feb 23, 2015)

Great idea. I just signed up. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I do enjoy reading crime fiction, and am writing a cozy paranormal mystery (to be published at some point in the near future) so have bookmarked the site and this thread.


----------



## Brian Drake (May 22, 2010)

I do a mix of hard-boiled and thriller so I'd love to contribute.


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice. My next book is military sci-fi crime thriller. This might help.


----------



## akscribe (Nov 5, 2016)

Sounds like a fabulous idea.  My retro detective novel will come out around the first of June.  

I signed up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Great to hear from so many of you. I'm looking forward to featuring your upcoming books.



Jack Lord said:


> Great job. I've got an indie pulpy action adventure that's coming out in the next few weeks, not sure if that fits, but would love to be a part.


I love me some pulpy adventure fiction (I also write a retro pulp series, though it's not in my sig). Just send me the info, when it comes out and we'll see if it fits.



Kal241 said:


> Nice. My next book is military sci-fi crime thriller. This might help.


Depending on the SF to crime ratio, your book might be a better fit for our sister site, the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Meanwhile, I'm pleased to share the first featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene, _Ferrying Riches_ by A. Woodley, so check it out. 

The submission information is here.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

I just subscribed-great idea: because no one understands the thoughts of mystery writer-except another one,


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is [url=http://Moonlight, Roses & Murder]Moonlight, Roses & Murder, a paranormal mystery by Lorri Moulton. [/url]

We've already got quite a few submissions and are always looking for more.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today, I posted the first weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene. We've got lots of good stuff: reviews, interviews, con reports, crowdfunding, writing advice, research topics of interest to crime fiction writers, free crime fiction on the web and general articles about crime fiction, so check it out.

We are always looking for submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Girl in the Darkness_, a psychological thriller by John Triptych.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Murder Melange_, a collection of short crime fiction by A. Woodley.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Kitchen Witch_, the latest in my _Helen Shepherd Mysteries_ series. 

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Better Than Suicide_, book 2 in the Yakuza Path series by Amy Tasukada, so check it out.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's Saturday and therefore time for crime fiction links of the week, our weekly link round-up at the _Indie Crime Scene_

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Terrific site. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, John.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Tools of the Trade_, first in the _Silver and Simms Victorian Mysteries_ series by Cynthia E. Hurst. 

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Wonderful site! I won't be ready to publish until next year, but have bookmarked it. My novels are mysteries with a soft sci-fi flavor. Not sure if they qualify, but this is a great resource regardless!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Sheshenet. Even if your novels don't fit the Indie Crime Scene, we also have a science fiction and fantasy focussed sister site.

Anyway, it's Saturday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the new Twin Peaks, The Keepers, tributes to Roger Moore and much more. 

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

A great site. Thanks, Cora.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Great idea, I subscribed. My last release was two months ago, but I'll have a new one in August.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Great idea, I subscribed. My last release was two months ago, but I'll have a new one in August.


Thanks, Wayne. We'd be happy to have you.

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Phyllis Wong and the Girl Who Danced with Lightning_, book 5 of the Phyllis Wong Mysteries for younger readers by Geoffrey McSkimming.

We're looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks, Wayne. We'd be happy to have you.
> 
> Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Phyllis Wong and the Girl Who Danced with Lightning_, book 5 of the Phyllis Wong Mysteries for younger readers by Geoffrey McSkimming.
> 
> We're looking forward to your submissions.


Thanks for featuring Phyllis Wong, Cora, and thanks for a great blog!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, 9 Diamonds.

Today is the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for May at the Indie Crime Scene.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for this, Cora - just got my first newsletter today and found it really interesting. I hope to submit something soon as I've just this week released a new mystery, but that has coincided (as it almost always does) with a lot of other stuff to do, so I haven't got organised yet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Cecilia. Just send me the info when you're ready.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

This is great. Thank you, Cora! I have a thriller coming out next month. I will subscribe, and let you know when it's ready.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

A question for everyone on this thread. The first three books in my sig are UF/Sci-fi/mystery/thrillers set in a dystopian future. Is there a mystery-thriller audience for these? So far I've targeted UF and Sci-fi dystopian. If so, how do I reach it? The books ain't Tess Gerritson or James Patterson (though Stephanie Plum readers might like).


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Contact me, when your thriller is ready, Stacy. I'm looking forward to featuring it.

BR, in my experience there is quite a bit of crossover between mystery/thriller readers and urban fantasy readers, particularly urban fantasy with a strong mystery/thriller slant. For example, the Peter Grant/Rivers of London series by Ben Aaronovitch is an urban fantasy series that is highly popular with mystery readers, particularly in the UK, where it has been specifically marketed to mystery readers as far as I know. And the In Death series by J.D. Robb a.k.a. Nora Roberts, which are straight-up mysteries set in a near future New York, are actually more popular with crime/thriller readers and with romance readers (due to Nora Roberts' romance pedigree and the strong central relationship between NYPD detective Eve Dallas and her billionaire husband Rourke) than with SF readers.

Meanwhile, I posted the weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this time with the new Twin Peaks, new books from Ruth Rendell and Dan Brown, CrimeFest 2017, trailer for several new crime and thriller movies and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Winter Downs_, the first in the _Bunch Courtney Investigates_ series of historical mysteries set in WWII by Jan Edwards. 

We are looking forward to your submissions. And BTW, I'm really pleased with the sheer variety of mysteries, crime novels and thrillers we#ve featured at the indie Crime Scene so far.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _On the Side of the Angel_, a Bartering Angel story by J. David Core. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you, Cora. You're a pleasure to work with. BTW, here's the direct link if anyone is interested.

http://indiecrimescene.blogspot.de/2017/06/on-side-of-angel-bartering-angel-story.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Oops, I messed up the link. Anyway, I've fixed it now and it should go to the J David Core's spotlight.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links from around the web at the Indie Crime scene, this week with _The Keepers_, _My Cousin Rachel_, Daphne Du Maurier, a lot of true crime and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Unpredictable Events_, the latest Pitkirtly Mystery by Cecilia Peartree. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the _Indie Crime Scene_, we have a great interview with J. David Core, author of the Lupa Schwartz Mysteries and the Bartering Angel series.

If you'd like to submit a new release or do an interview, our submission info is here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the indie crime scene, this week with Bengali crime fiction, My Cousin Rachel, CrimeCon and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

CoraBuhlert said:



> Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Unpredictable Events_, the latest Pitkirtly Mystery by Cecilia Peartree.
> 
> We are looking forward to your submissions.


Thanks very much indeed, Cora - the page looked really good and it was all so straightforward from my point of view.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Cecilia. Always happy to have you.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Steele Stranger_, first in the Ashley Steele Caribbean Thrillers series by Chris Lord.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, it's time for the weekly link round-up, this week with Don Winslow's _The Force_, the return of _Ripper Street_, a look back at _The Sopranos_ ten years on and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Chris Lord (Feb 22, 2014)

Comment removed due to VS TOS 27/9/2018


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Chris.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Steele Tempted_, book 2 of Chris Lord's Ashley Steele series, so check it out.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Mark J (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Cora,

I only just joined K Boards yesterday, so I am finding my way around, but Indie Crime Scene sounds like a great idea. Im a UK based Crime/Thriller writer and would love to know more and meet fellow authors in my genre.

Here's the link to my author page: https://ViewAuthor.at/markjnewman
My landing page website: https://www.markjnewman.com
[email protected]

Kindest Regards,

Mark J Newman


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice to meet you, Mark. If you have a new release or if you've had one recently, i.e. within the last 30 days or so, feel free to submit it for a new release spotlight. You're also welcome to do an interview or submit a guest post. This goes for everybody else, too, BTW. The submission info is here.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Parlour Game_, the 11th Helen Shepherd Mystery by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, it's time for the new release round-up for June.

We are looking forward to your submissions. So if you have a new release to promote or would like to do a guest post or an interview, let us know.


----------



## Mark J (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks Cora, Will do.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, an instant reading list! Must get hold of some of those.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you like the new release round-up, Cecilia.

Meanwhile, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, once more chock full of interesting links.

We are always happy about submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like featured, would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Steele on a Roll_, the latest in Chris Lord's Ashley Steele Caribbean Adventure Thrillers series.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with _Baby Driver_, classic mysteries and much more. 

We are looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release to announce or would like to do an interview or a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for crime fiction links of the week at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the new BBC crime drama In the Dark, old and new pulp fiction and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions, so if you'd like to have a new crime fiction, mystery or thriller release featured, would like to be interviewed or do a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new releae at the Indie Crime Scene is Icy Stares, a new serial killer thriller by Cyrus Winters.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _False Signs_, a John Taylor thriller by Travis Starnes.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with international crime fiction, the Theakston Old Peculier Crime Writing Festival and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the finale of Ripper Street, a new series of Top of the Lake, Atomic Blonde, Ozark, all the latest crime and noir related trailers from San Diego Comic Con and much more: 

We are looking forward to your submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the final day of July and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new indie crime, mystery and thriller releases at the _Indie Crime Scene_.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Rushing Noise of Death: A Detective Flagg Mystery_ by Gretchen Jobe Mullen and Phyllis Jobe.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with _Wind River_, _Atomic Blonde_ and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

There was no link round-up last week, because I was away at WorldCon in Helsinki. But now I'm back and there is a new link round-up, too, at the Indie Crime Scene.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Val McDermid, _The Defenders_, _The Prisoner_ at fifty, Vera and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for round-up of new crime, thriller and mystery releases at the _Indie Crime Scene_.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with _Strike - The Cuckoo's Calling_, _The Defenders_, the Silver Falchion Awards and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Mister Miracle_, a suspense thriller set in Thailand, by Carey Lewis. 

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Lynda La Plante, Bloody Scotland, Secrets in Death and much more. 

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _O Negative_, a gritty dystopian thriller by Paul Curtin.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _From the Ocean to the Stream_, book 2 in the Alaskan Adventures series by J.D. Weston.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Ann Cleeves, Bloody Scotland, Noirwich and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Milk Truck Gang_, the latest story in the pulpy Silencer series by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a great interview with Thomas Pluck, author of _Bad Boy Boogie_.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll definitely post when I get a new mystery out which I plan will be before the end of the year.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sure, send me the info when your next mystery comes out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with classic mystery fiction, Kingsman: The Golden Circle, Pulpfest 2017, tributes to Harry Dean Stanton and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday, I posted the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with The Deuce, Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries and much more.

Today, I posted the monthly round-up of new indie mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases at the Indie Crime Scene.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Blade Runner 2049, The Deuce, Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime scene, this week with _Blade Runner 2049_, _Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams_, _The Deuce_ and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Blade Runner 2049, Mindhunter, The Snowman, The Deuce, Bouchercon, Mata Hari and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

And once more, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Brawl in Cell Block 99, Blade Runner 2049, Mindhunter, The Deuce, the CWA Dagger Awards and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for October at the _Indie Crime Scene_.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## DLBarbur (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Cora,

I've tried to email you twice at the email address on the submissions page, but it's bouncing back. Is there another way I can contact you?

Regards,

David


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi D.L.,

no idea what's wrong, but I'll look into it. Could you DM me here at KBoards, so I can give you an alternative e-mail address?


----------



## DLBarbur (Aug 23, 2017)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Hi D.L.,
> 
> no idea what's wrong, but I'll look into it. Could you DM me here at KBoards, so I can give you an alternative e-mail address?


Thank you for that prompt response. I sent you a PM.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Alias Grace, Snatch, Blade Runner 2049, The Deuce, the Ngaio Marsh Awards, the Noireland festival and much more. 

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Rose City Free Fall_, the first in the Dent Miller series of hardboiled crime thrillers by DL Barbur.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Dangerous Women_, a collection of short crime fiction by Robb T. White.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.

By the way, I have been having issues with my spam filter eating legitimate e-mails of late, so if you tried to contact me and didn't get a reply after a couple of days, please try again or send me a DM.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Alias Grace, Murder on the Orient Express, the timeless appeal of Agatha Christie, tributes to Karin Dor and John Hillerman and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.

I'm still having issues with my spam filter eating legitimate e-mails of late, so if you tried to contact me and didn't get a reply after a couple of days, please try again or send me a DM.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _A Mind Reader's Christmas_, a holiday mystery in the Eric Beckman series by Al Macy.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new crime, mystery or thriller release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.

I'm still having issues with my spam filter eating legitimate e-mails of late, so if you tried to contact me and didn't get a reply after a couple of days, please try again or send me a DM.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Evolution of a Serial Killer_, the latest DCI Morton crime novel by Daniel and Sean Campbell. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with noir in film and fiction, Murder on the Orient Express, The Punisher, Blade Runner 2049, Hull Noir and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is the complete boxed set of the _Vigilante Angels Trilogy_ by Billy DeCarlo, so check it out.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for our monthly round-up of new indie crime fiction, mystery and thriller releases at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, it's time again for the weekly link round-up, this week with several "best of 2017" lists, Murder on the Orient Express, Peaky Blinders, The Punisher, Longmire, Blade Runner 2049 and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Just wanted to thank you for The Indie Crime Scene. It’s one of the few newsletters I have not unsubscribed to after a certain time, and I always look forward to in my inbox. Well done!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you're enjoying the Indie Crime Scene, Matt.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have an interview with Billy DeCarlo, author of the Vigilante Angels Trilogy, so check it out.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Little Lies_, a new Alex Mercer thriller by KB's own Stacy Claflin.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime novels and dramas of 2017, The Punisher, Peaky Blinders, Longmire, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., I Remember You, I, Tonya and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime novels of 2017, The Punisher, Peaky Blinders, Longmire, I, Tonya and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Tampa Two_, the latest in the Burnside series by David Chill.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I couldn't post yesterday, because my internet was down. But at the Indie Crime Scene, it was time for the weekly link round-up, this week with the best crime novels of 2017, Peaky Blinders, Longmire, Ocean's 8 and much more.

And today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a special treat, a round-up of holiday mysteries, crime novels and thrillers by indie authors. Lots of cozies, but also plenty of other subgenres.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime novels of 2017, tributes to Sue Grafton, Peaky Blinders, All the Money in the World, Die Hard and Lethal Weapon as Christmas movies and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month (and the year), so it's time again for the monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Bleeding Levee Blues_ by Nick Dorsey, a hardboiled thriller at in New Orleans.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Who Killed Granny?_, a crime short by Stephanie Villegas.


Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime novels of 2017 and a look ahead at 2018, tributes to Sue Grafton, the return of _The X-Files_, _Hard Sun_, _McMafia_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _For Better or For Worse_, the latest installment in the Ginger Barnes Main Line Mysteries by Donna Huston Murray.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Georges Simenon, Proud Mary, The Commuter, the return of The X-Files, Hard Sun, Black Mirror, McMafia, Search Party, All the Money in the World and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a great interview with Nick Dorsey, author of _Bleeding Levee Blues_, for you.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, it's time for crime fiction links of the week, this week with Leila Slimani and her novel Lullaby, Proud Mary, Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams, Hard Sun, Altered Carbon, McMafia, The Assassination of Gianni Versace, the nominees for the Edgar and RT Book Review Awards, tributes to Peter Wyngarde and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Crawling Death_, first in the retro-pulp _Two-Fisted Todd Adventures_ by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Deep Zero_, the latest Dana Hargrove legal mystery by V.S. Kemanis.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Great. Looking forward to having you.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, this week with McMafia, Lies We Tell, Philip K. Dick's Electric Dream, Waco and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Endeavour, Altered Carbon, Hard Sun, McMafia, Waco and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Altered Carbon, McMafia, Waco, tributes to Victor Milan and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Imperfect Memories_, a psychological thriller by Jody Wenner.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a promo post for _Addict_, book 1 in the science fiction noir series the _Cassie Tam Files_ by Matt Doyle, which is currently on sale.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Daphne Du Maurier's Rebecca at 80, Altered Carbon, Homeland, Waco, sexual harrassment in children's and YA publishing and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime and thriller releases by indie authors. Lots of good stuff this month, so check it out.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Strike: Career of Evil, Red Sparrow, The Alienist, Homeland, Waco, Granite Noir, sexual harrassment in children's and YA publishing and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Cora,

My #18 Rafferty & Llewellyn mystery, GAME OF BONES, was published in February 2018. I'd like to be considered for inclusion in the Indie Crime Scene (what a great idea!).

Sorry to be late notifying you - my internet connection has been an absolute B******! I gave up trying to market it, as I was cut off every time. 

Here's the link to amazon: s://www.amazon.com/dp/B079K6CNDM

And here's the blurb:

Series Reviews

'Darn good read.' 'Thoroughly enjoyed the whole series. Great characters and storyline.'

Sergeant Llewellyn's remark that, perhaps, _'Someone else' _had made them a gift of Professor Babbington as the murderer, was just sour grapes, in Detective Joe Rafferty's opinion.

But Llewellyn could plant a doubt where none had existed before. And Rafferty, sure in his own mind that they had the culprit, disregarded Llewellyn, who was known to greatly admire Babbington. They had so much proof it was embarrassing: Babbington's fingerprints on the murder weapon; the victim's blood on his shirt; and his DNA on the dead man.

Rafferty couldn't believe it when his 'sure thing' began to slowly unravel. He refused to admit his growing doubts about Babbington's guilt to Llewellyn, who championed the professor, and was as convinced of Babbington's innocence as Rafferty was of his culpability.

But then they discovered surprising new evidence, and all Rafferty's certainty vanished into dust, and he prepared himself to face the music when Superintendent Bradley came back from his expensive holiday, to find that the 'sure thing' he had left with Rafferty, had inexplicably become anything but.

Unless Joe Rafferty could find some way to turn defeat into triumph&#8230;

Thanks, Cora.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Geraldine, I just sent you a PM.

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a great interview with V.S. Kemanis, author of the Dana Hargrove Legal Mysteries.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Cora,

I've sent you an email with all the attachments. And thank you again. I think I'll just have the book feature at the moment, as I've got work so backed up I can't cope with any more just yet!
Best.
Geraldine


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Game of Bones_, book 18 of the Rafferty and Llewellyn British Mysteries, by Geraldine Evans.

We also had another featured new release last week, namely _Flesh Trade_, book 2 of the _Two-Fisted Todd Adventures_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

Yesterday, I also posted the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Red Sparrow, Homeland, the 2018 Academy Awards and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Not a Mermaid_, book 2 of the _Jake & Boo_ paranormal cozy mystery series by Madeline Kirby, so check it out.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Darke Accused_, book 1 of the Darke and Flare romantic suspense series by Parker Avrile.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It is time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Jessica Jones, ******, Red Sparrow, Tomb Raider, Homeland and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _In Silence Sealed_, book 8 in the _Sticks Hetrick_ series by J.R. Lindermuth.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Serial Stalker_ by A. Woodley.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Double Murders are Twice as Bad_, book 1 in the _Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective_ series of humorous hardboiled mysteries by Milo James Fowler.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the last ever episode of The X-Files, Jessica Jones, Homeland and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Murder is in Fashion_, book 1 of a new cozy mystery series by Danielle Ocean.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with historical mysteries, tributes to Philip Kerr, The Terror, Jessica Jones, Homeland and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new indie crime, mystery and thriller releases at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Elvis English (Oct 15, 2017)

Cora, I sent you a PM.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, I saw it, Elvis. Will answer you tomorrow, since it's kind of late here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Blind Justice_, a new legal thriller by Nathan Burrows, so check it out!

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Evanesco (Feb 11, 2018)

Yay! Thanks Cora.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Nathan. 

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Winter City Wolf Moon_, a crime thriller set in Alaska by Elvis English.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Elvis English (Oct 15, 2017)

Most excellent, Cora! A deep bow to you . . .


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Elvis. 

Meanwhile, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with_ Ordeal by Innocence_, tributes to Steve Bochco, _The Terror_, _Homeland_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Dead Woman_, a crime thriller set in Las Vegas by Jennifer Samson.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with The City and The City, Homeland, Deep State, Death Wish, international crime fiction, spy fiction, men's adventure paperbacks and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Killing Eve, Homeland, men's adventure paperbacks revisited and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime scene, this week with the 2018 Edgar Awards, Homeland, international crime fiction and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the monthly round-up of new crime fiction, mysteries and thrillers by indie and small press authors at the Indie Crime Scene. Lots of interesting books, so check it out, if you're looking for a new crime read.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Death Promise_, a romantic suspense thriller by Jacqueline Seewald.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the 2018 Agatha Awards, Beast, Homeland, Malice Domestic, Sherlock Holmes and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Poison Butterfly_, the second Terry Strong P.I. mystery by Lo Monaco.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Random Revenge_, first in the Detective Robert Winter series by William Michaels.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Newcastle Noir, CrimeCon, international crime fiction, Evil Genius, men's adventure magazines, the "cocky" trademarkt uproar and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a promotional post for _Tampa Two_, a hardboiled mystery by David Chills, which is *FREE* at the moment. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a great interview with Steven M. Moore, author of the Detectives Chen and Castilblanco series, the Mary Jo Melendez Mysteries and many others. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Dark Crimes, Lethal Weapon, The Americans, CrimeCon, various TV show cancellations and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Bloody Bananas_, the latest _Helen Shepherd Mystery_ by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Revenge, The Americans, Pauley Perrette's exit from NCIS, Stephen King's new novel The Outsider, CrimeFest 2018, various TV show cancellations, several awards and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for Indie Crime Fiction of the Month, our round-up of new mysteries, crime novel and thrillers by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the series finale of The Americans, The Bridge, Killing Eve, various TV show cancellations, several awards and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## BFEditing (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm not an author (used to write true crime articles) but enjoy editing within the crime genre. It's great you're doing this for authors!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you enjoy the site. Feel free to send the authors you're editing my way, if they want a new release spotlight.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Killing Eve, Ocean's 8, Cloak and Dagger, the Crime and Coffee Festival, Bill Clinton joining the ranks of James Patterson's co-authors and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Rose City Renegade_, book 2 in the hardboiled _Dent Miller Thriller_ series by DL Barbur.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Shantytown Robin Hoods_, a futuristic crime tale by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Ocean's 8, Cloak and Dagger, Superfly, Hotel Artemis, Fauda, diversity in publishing and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a great interview with DL Barbur, author of the Dent Miller Thrillers. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Luke Cage, Cloak and Dagger, the rescue of Lucifer, diversity in publishing and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Sicario 2: Soldado, Luke Cage, Cloak and Dagger, Ant-Man and the Wasp, Who Framed Roger Rabbit? at thirty and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction or thriller releases by indie and small press authors at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a great interview with Jan Edwards, author of the _Bunch Courtney Investigates_ series of World War II mysteries.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at th Indie Crime Scene, this week with Sharp Objects, Sicario 2: Soldado, Luke Cage, Ant-Man and the Wasp, The First Purge, Welsh crime drama and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Arctic Wargame_, book 1 in the Justin Hall series of spy thrillers by Ethan Jones.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Sharp Objects, Mission Impossible - Fallout, Luke Cage, Ant-Man and the Wasp, Skyscraper, the state of the thriller and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Sharp Objects, Mission Impossible - Fallout, Luke Cage, Ant-Man and the Wasp, the Theakston Old Peculier Crime Festival and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for your response, Cora; I've emailed you the excerpt.


Best wishes


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I obviously got the excerpt, for today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Phyllis Wong and the Secrets of Mr. Okyto_, book 1 in the Phyllis Wong Mysteries by Geoffrey McSkimming.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Sharp Objects, Castle Rock, Raymond Chandler at 130, the Theakston Old Peculier Crime Festival and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Northtown Eclipse_, a hardboiled crime thriller by Robert White.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

Tried to email you Cora, but I think the link on your site may be broken.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

No idea what might be wrong there, David. The mailto link works for me and my ISP hasn't started putting legitimate mails in the spam bucket again.

I'll PM you with an alternate e-mail address you can use to reach me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Mission Impossible: Fallout, Sharp Objects, Ant-Man and the Wasp, Castle Rock and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Flea Flicker_, book 9 in the _Burnside_ series by David Chill.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, I have a brief post about the August 99 cent Mysteries and Thrillers Book Fair run by Magic Book Deals.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with BlacKkKlansman, Sharp Objects and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_, book 2 in the Phyllis Wong Mysteries for younger readers by Geoffrey McSkimming.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with BlacKkKlansman, The Sinner, The Equalizer 2, Mile 22 and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Cold Open_, the latest book in the _Caught Dead in Wyoming_ cozy mystery series.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the indie Crime Scene, this week with Jack Ryan, Danny Boyle's exit from James Bond, The Spy Who Dumped Me, The Happytime Murders, classic mystery, hardboiled crime fiction and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have an interview with Lance Schukies, author of _My Criminal Career_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday, we posted the new release round-up for August 2018 at the Indie Crime Scene.

And today, we posted the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Sharp Objects, The Happytime Murders, tributes to Peter Corris, western crime novels, men's adventure fiction and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link roundup at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Bodyguard, Jack Ryan, Ozark, tributes to Burt Reynolds, Bouchercon and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard_, book 3 in the Phyllis Wong mystery series for young readers by Geoffrey McSkimming.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Bodyguard, Iron Fist, Peppermint, The Deuce and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Bodyguard, Iron Fist, Killing Eve, The Deuce, a new James Bond director, the Bloody Scotland festival, the disintegration of KBoards and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is the _Of Witches and Werewolves_ trilogy box set, a historical mystery trilogy by Cory Barclay.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Bodyguard, Iron Fist, The Deuce, Maniac, hardboiled mysteries, the Bloody Scotland festival and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of September and therefore time for Indie Crime Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Moving Blade_, book 2 in the Tokyo set Detective Hiroshi series by Michael Pronko.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with The Cry, The Deuce, the Bloody Scotland festival, the Morecambe and Vice festival and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Bad Times at the El Royale, The Deuce, Venom and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Last Gasp_, a terrorism thriller by Howard Levine.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Everything is Broken_, the first book in the Fuzzy Koella hard-boiled mystery series by Anthony DeCastro.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Informer, The Deuce, a new version of Halloween and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have an interview with Andrew Allan, author of the Walt Asher Florida thrillers and the Grindhouse Pulp series. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I just realised that I apparently forgot to post Thursday's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene, namely _Cold Country_, a wilderness thriller by JD Salyers.

Today, meanwhile, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Burning, The Deuce, Mayans M.C., Making a Murderer, Daredevil, Venom, a new version of Halloween, the CWA Dagger Awards and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Pimp's Henchman_, book 1 in the _Grindhouse Pulp_ series by Andrew Allan.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of October and time for Indie Crime Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of newly released mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Widows, The Little Drummer Girl, Homecoming, Burning, The Deuce, the cancellation of Iron Fist and Luke Cage and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Bodyguard, Homecoming, The Deuce, Maniac and Netflix's screenplay algorithm, tributes to Bertil Martensson, Ken Swafford and Kitty O'Neil and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Tina and the Big Bad Wolf and Other Stories_, a crime fiction collection by Jason Ryan Dale. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the first "best crime fiction of the year" lists, The Little Drummer Girl, The Girl in the Spider's Web, Narcos, tributes to William Goldman, gritty British crime drama, Agatha Christie revisited and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a promo post about the Cheap Quickies 99 cent short collection sale J. David Core organised. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with The Little Drummer Girl, The Girl in the Spider's Web, Escape at Dannemora, The Interrogation of Tony Martin, tributes to Lesley Horton and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Mr. Smith and the Roach_, a hardboiled crime thriller by J.J. DiBenedetto.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of November and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller books by indie and small press authors. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with yet more best books of 2018 lists, tributes to Nicholas Roeg, The Little Drummer Girl, Mrs. Wilson, Die Hard at 30, an uproar surrounding the 2018 MWA Grand Masters and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a post about Magic Book Deals' 99 cent Cozy Mystery Book Fair.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _AntiAmerica_, a thriller by T.K. Falco.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Assistant_, first in the _Emerald City Spies_ corporate espionage series by Cheri Baker. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Punitive Damages_, the latest _Jackie Harlan Mystery_ by Marti Talbott.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with yet more best books of 2018 lists, The Little Drummer Girl, Escape at Dannemora, the cancellation of Daredevil, Tumblr's adult content ban and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Message for Murder_, the first book in the _Rutledge Historical Society Cozy Mystery_ series by Jerri Kay Lincoln.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Death Over Divorce_, book 2 in the _Rutledge Historical Society Cozy Mysteries_ by Jerri Kay Lincoln.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with yet more best books of 2018 lists, Widows, Escape at Dannemora, Counterpart, The Mule, The House That Jack Built, the cancellation of Daredevil and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Kousins Kan't Kill_, book 3 in the _Rutledge Historical Society Cozy Mystery_ series by Jerri Kay Lincoln.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crie Scene is _Spirit of the Season_, a holiday mystery in the _Silver and Simm Victorian Mystery_ series by Cynthia E. Hurst.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The King's Coroner_, the latest in the Sir Law Kintour series of medieval Scottish mysteries by J.R. Tomlin.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds_, the latest in the delightful Phyllis Wong Mysteries series for younger readers by Geoffrey McSkimming.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with yet more best of 2018 lists, Christmas and holiday mysteries, Escape at Dannemora, The Innocent Man, the cancellation of Daredevil, sexual harrassment allegations against Michael Weatherly and Erik M. Esquivel and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's Christmas Eve (in Germany, at any rate) and therefore, we have a round-up of holiday-themed mysteries, thrillers and crime novels by indie and small press authors at the Indie Crime Scene today. So if you're still looking for a seasonal read, check it out.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Shame on Me_, a YA mystery set in Russia by Margaret Mal.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Margaret M (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Margaret. 

Today, it's time again for the weekly link roundup at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with yet more best of 2018 lists, a lot of Agatha Christie, tributes to Jane Langton, The ABC Murders, Holmes & Watson, Destroyer, Escape at Dannemora, Black Mirror: Bandersnatch and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the final day of the month and therefore time for indie crime fiction of the month, our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with yet more best of 2018 lists, series 5 of Luther, season 3 of True Detective, Escape at Dannemora, Black Mirror: Bandersnatch, season 2 of The Punisher, a new adaptation of Les Misérables and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the _Indie Crime Scene_, this week with yet more best of 2018 lists, series 5 of Luther, season 3 of True Detective, season 5 of Gotham, season 2 of The Punisher, Glass, Surviving R. Kelly and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Assassin_, book 4 in the _Stopper Files_ thriller series by Eugene Lloyd MacRae.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Billette Hall_, a historical thriller by D.L. Jones.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 3 of True Detective, season 2 of The Punisher, Deadly Class, Glass, Black Mirror Bandersnatch, Surviving R. Kelly, The Sopranos at twenty, the Black Dahlia murder 72 year on, the return of Perry Mason, a gaslighting and possible murder attempt of author Sherrilyn Kenyon and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, I announce the winners of the 2019 Deutscher Krimipreis, Germany's oldest crime fiction award. There is next to no English language coverage of German and other international crime fiction awards, so I decided to cover them myself.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 3 of True Detective, season 2 of The Punisher, Glass, Polar, Serenity (not the Joss Whedon film), The Many Saints of Newark, Conversations with a Killer: The Ted Bundy Tapes and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Lie Like a Rug_, book 7 in the _Ginger Barnes Cozy Mystery_ series by Donna Huston Murray.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 3 of True Detective, season 2 of The Punisher, Glass, I Am The Night, Miss Bala, Serenity (not the Joss Whedon film) and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime scene is _North Country Girl_, book 2 in the Fuzzy Koella hardboiled mystery series by Anthony DeCastro.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with a scandal involving thriller author Dan Mallory a.k.a. A.J. Finn, season 3 of True Detective, season 2 of The Punisher, I Am The Night, Liam Neeson's problematic remarks about rape, revenge and racism and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime scene is _North Country Girl_, book 2 in the Fuzzy Koella hardboiled mystery series by Anthony DeCastro.
> 
> Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


Thanks for the opportunity, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Anthony.

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a round-up of Valentine's Day themed mysteries, crime fiction and thrillers by indie and small press authors. Lots of great holiday reads, so check it out.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with more on the scandal involving thriller author Dan Mallory a.k.a. A.J. Finn, season 3 of True Detective, I Am The Night, series 6 of Endeavour, Detainment, Lorena, Liam Neeson's problematic remarks about rape, revenge and racism and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a post about the Double-Cross Lit Love & Crime promo.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the Christiane Serruya plagiarism scandal, season 3 of True Detective, I Am The Night, the cancellation of Jessica Jones and The Punisher, Cold Pursuit and Liam Neeson's problematic remarks about rape, revenge and racism and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of February and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new mysteries, crime novels and thrillers by indie and small press authors. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with more on the Christiane Serruya plagiarism scandal, season 3 of True Detective, I Am The Night, the cancellation of Jessica Jones and The Punisher, the Granite Noir festival, the 2019 Academy Awards and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## martingail11 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello there! I am a newbie here.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Cora,
Really, a lot of thanks for putting this newslist of weekly links together. It's so easy to explore the links by the subject divisions, and I'll generally visit, I'd say, 15-20 of the links per issue which ends up taking me all over the internet discovering all kinds of mystery related stuff. It's also one of the few email subscriptions I'll never cancel.

Great job and just wanted to say it's appreciated -- invaluable, really.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome, Martin, and thanks for the kind words, Matt. 

I'm glad you enjoy the Indie Crime Scene and the link and news round-ups.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today, we have another holiday book round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this time of Mardi Gras and carnival themed mysteries, crime novels and thrillers.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Sethpvauthor (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey I just wanted to say thanks for featuring "The Krewe" 

Opened the list prepared to be disappointed at my own obscurity, but was pleasantly surprised to make the list.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome, Seth. 

The Krewe was actually one of the inspirations for the Mardi Gras mystery and thriller round-up. Because I came across a Mardi Gras mystery on Amazon and thought, "Wait a minute, wasn't there someone on KBoards who had a Mardi Gras thriller? So let's see if there are more Mardi Gras themed mysteries and thrillers." Though I see _The Krewe_ has a new cover and a really nice one it is, too.

I'm also planning to do a holiday mystery round-up for St. Patrick's day and Easter, so if anybody here has a mystery, crime novel or thriller set on these two holidays, let me know.

Meanwhile, everything is over on Ash Wednesday, to paraphrase a German carnival song, and therefore we have a featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene today, namely _A Valentine for the Silencer_, the latest in the _Silencer_ series of pulpy retro thrillers by Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have an interview with A.G. Barnett, author of the Brock and Poole Mysteries.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Mardi Gras mysteries, season 3 of True Detective, the season finale of I Am The Night, Triple Frontier, Leaving Neverland, tributes to Charles McCarry and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the season finale of I Am The Night, Nancy Drew and the Hidden Staircase, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, The Case Against Adnan Syed, the Noireland festival and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for another holiday book round-up at the Indie Crime Scene. This one is for St. Patrick's Day themed mysteries and crime novels.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with The Bay, Dragged Across Concrete, The Act, Leaving Neverland, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, the true crime boom and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a post about the _Action Reloaded_ thriller and adventure fiction giveaway at StoryOrigins.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Nothing But Her Name_, the latest book in the Silver and Simm Victorian Mysteries series by Cynthia E. Hurst.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, Hanna, The Highwaymen, Dragged Across Concrete, The Good Fight, The Yorkshire Ripper Files, tributes to Larry Cohen and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Blackbird_, first in the Zeke Blackbird series of legal thrillers by A.J. Gentile.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _In Her Defence_, book 2 in the _Bunch Courtney Investigates_ series of historical mysteries set during WWII by Jan Edwards.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with series 5 of Line of Duty, season 2 of Barry, Hanna, The Case Against Adnan Syed and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, Ross Macdonald's Lew Archer at seventy, a lot of award nominations and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _River Run_, book 5 in the Forensic Geology series by Toni Dwiggins.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, season 5 of Bosch, High Life and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## J. A. Wallace (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi, I was thrilled to see this post. I'm an indie author with a mystery series that includes a romantic component (mild sexual scenes), featuring a female detective. Book 2 in the series was published in January 2019. Book 2 will be published sometime in the May/June 2019. The series is published wide. Here are a couple of links or I would be happy to send you a pdf. 
https://books2read.com/u/brYPGZ
https://books2read.com/u/bQxJ9Z

Murder on Caye Isle, The Murder of Micco Black
J. A Wallace


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi J.A.

your existing books are unfortunately beyond the new release time limit, but I'd be pleased to feature your upcoming book at the Indie Crime Scene.

I don't need a PDF of the book itself, but I need a good-sized version of the cover, a brief excerpt of approx. 500 words from the novel itself, buy links, your author bio, author photo, if you have one, and author social media links (website, Facebook, Twitter, whatever you use). Just mail me when you're got everything together.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the 2019 Edgar Awards, season 2 of Killing Eve, season 5 of Bosch, season 2 of Cobra Kai, High Life and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, I have a post about the Mirth & Mischief Thriller and Humor promo currently going on at Double-Cros Lit.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the last day of April and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller books by indie and small press authors. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _This Is Not a Double Date_, a romantic suspense novel by Grace Risata.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, series 5 of Line of Duty, season 2 of Cobra Kai, season 2 of Barry, Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil and Vile, tributes to John Singleton and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Bula Bridge_, book 2 in the _Galiwee Visions_ thriller series by J. Drew Brumbaugh.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Storm Front: Memoirs of a Secret Agent_, a romantic spy thriller by Jazzmyn Storm.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, the series 5 finale of Line of Duty, John Wick: Parabellum, Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil and Vile, The Hustle, Detective Pikachu, High Life, Chernobyl, the 2019 Agatha Awards, Newcastle Noir and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained_, first in _The Celluloid Closet_ series by Brennen Tammons.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Murder at Macbeth_, a D.I. Robson mystery by Samantha Goodwin.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, John Wick: Parabellum, Trial by Fire, Charlie Says, Detective Pikachu, season 4 of Lucifer, season 6 of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Harper Lee's forays into true crime and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, I have a post about the Question and Answers mystery and science fiction promo currently going on at Double-Cross Lit.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have an interview with Samantha Goodwin, author of _Murder at Macbeth_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Serene_, book 3 in the _Sophie Rathenau_ 18th century historical mystery series by David Neilson. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, John Wick 3: Parabellum, Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood, What/If, Oh Mercy!, Detective Pikachu, season 4 of Lucifer, Tim Burton's Batman at thirty, women writers of crime fiction, CrimeFest Bristol and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The latest featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Jake of All Trades_, a hard boiled crime novella by A.T. Mahon.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday at the Indie Crime Scene, we published our monthly round-up of newly released mystery, crime novels and thrillers by indie and small press authors.

And today, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, When They See Us, Domino, Chernobyl, Ma, Detective Pikachu, season 10 of Archer and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Come Find Me_, a thriller by Casper Valentine.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 2 of Killing Eve, When They See Us, John Wick 3: Parabellum, Black Mirror, Chernobyl, tributes to Paul Darrow, a new Batman, a cursed James Bond movie and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 3 of Jessica Jones, the latest version of Shaft, Murder Mystery, When They See Us, season 5 of Black Mirror, Chernobyl, CrimeCon 2019 and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Last week at the Indie Crime Scene, we featured _The Grand Man_, a nordic noir novel by Florence Wetzel.

On Saturday, I also posted the weekly link round-up, this week with season 3 of Jessica Jones, Too Old to Die Young, When They See Us, Chernobyl and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday, it was time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 3 of Jessica Jones, When They See Us, Chernobyl and much more.

And today is the last day of the month and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene was _The Russian Heist_ by Robb White.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today, we have a great interview with Florence Wetzel, author of _The Grand Man_, at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with a controversy about the Staunch Prize for thrillers without violence against women, the continuing woes of the upcoming 25th James Bond movie, Escape Plan 3, women in suspense, Indian crime drama, an uproar at Edinburgh Book Festival, the 2019 Bodies from the Library conference and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thursday's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene was _Pursuits Unknown_, book 1 in the _Amy and Lars_ science fiction mystery with telepathic dogs series by Ellen Clary.

Yesterday it was time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with a controversy about the Staunch Prize for thrillers without violence against women, the state of the thriller, Point Blank, I Love You, Now Die, tributes to Artur Brauner and much more.

And today, we have a brief post about the Double-Cross Lit Free & Just western and legal thriller promo.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the upcoming 25th James Bond film and the new 007, tributes to Andrea Camillieri and Howard Engel, Veronica Mars and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Colm Tóibín's negative comments about crime fiction, Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood, season 4 of Veronica Mars, the final season of Orange Is the New Black, Pennyworth, The Boys, the Theakston Old Peculier Crime Writing Festival and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

On July 31, I posted the monthly new release round-up at the Indie Crime Scene.

Last Friday, I posted the weekly link round-up, this week with Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood, season 4 of Veronica Mars, the final season of Orange Is the New Black, Fast & Furious: Hobbs & Shaw, Pennyworth, The Boys and much more.

This week, we also had two featured new releases, _Tight Lies_ by Ted Denton and _On a Quiet Street_, a Dr. Pepper Hunt mystery by J.L. Doucette


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood, the season 6 finale of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, Fast & Furious: Hobbs & Shaw, The Kitchen, The Boys, Double Indemnity at 75 and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Dragon (May 9, 2016)

What an interesting site...I've subscribed!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you like the site, Dragon.

Yesterday's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene was _The Hour of Fatality: A Jane Rochester Mystery_ by LeAnne McKinley.

And today at the Indie Crime Scene, it's time for the weekly link round-up, this week with The Irishman, The Deuce, Official Secrets, Joker, Wachmen, Countdown and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Yay! An new Crime Fiction Links of the Week! Thanks, Cora. Love your site.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you like the link round-ups, Matt.

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have a promo post and giveaway for _Spilling Blood_, a revenge thriller by L. Penn. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's what we posted at the Indie Crime Scene last week:

We had a featured new release, _What I Did For Love_, a psychological thriller by Mickey J. Corrigan.

Thursday was the last day of the month, so it was time for the monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors.

And on Saturday, it was time for the weekly link round-up, this week with Motherless Brooklyn, The Irishman, The Deuce, Joker, Wachmen, the 50th Bouchercon and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ill-fated_, a psychological thriller by Jody Wenner.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Motherless Brooklyn, The Irishman, Jack Ryan, Wachmen, Blade Runner compared to the real November 2019, the imminent shutdown of Yahoo Groups, the 50th Bouchercon and the many awards given out there and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Motherless Brooklyn, The Irishman, the latest version of Charlie's Angels, Watchmen, Joker and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Yay


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime fiction of 2019 and the decade, Dorothy L. Sayers' Gaudy Night, Vienna Blood, 21 Bridges, the latest version of Charlie's Angels, Wachmen, Joker and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Excellent, Cora. Thank you. There's nothing I like better than taking half an hour with my iPad and going through the links from Indie Crime Scene Roundup and spending some time (and, thus, two or three hours later) at the sites. It really is something you can't find anywhere else -- that I know of -- on the internet. This time it'll be on a Sunday (tomorrow) with a fire smoldering and a dark, wet, grey, Memphis day out my two windows. Perfect couch-surfing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you enjoy the link round-up, Matt. There are a couple of sites who do something like that for science fiction and fantasy, but there are none for mysteries and crime fiction, for some reason.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's the final day of November and therefore time for our monthly round-up of newly released crime fiction, mysteries and thrillers by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime fiction of 2019 and the decade, Knives Out, The Irishman, Blue Story, Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood, The Nightingale, Watchmen, Harley Quinn, the ethical issues of true crime podcasts and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Awesome-sauce!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Golgotha_ by Guy Portman.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Jocelyn's War_, a noir thriller in the _Journeys Down a Long Dark Road_ series by Jason Ryan Dale

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime fiction of 2019 and the decade, the counterculture as reflected in popular fiction, Knives Out, The Irishman, Truth To Be Told, Watchmen and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, I have a brief post about a crime thriller & vigilantes giveaway at StoryOrigins.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime fiction of 2019 and the decade, 6 Underground, Elizabeth Is Missing, The Case of Sally Challen, The Irishman, Black Christmas, Watchmen and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, Cora, for all the work in bringing this stuff together. Much appreciated. I missed the last one, so now I have a lot catch up on. Not a bad thing!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You're always welcome, Matt

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime fiction of 2019 and the decade, Richard Jewell, The Irishman, Black Christmas, Watchmen, Spies in Disguise and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

On Christmas Eve, I posted a round-up of our favourite holiday mysteries and thrillers by indie and small press authors at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

On Saturday, I posted the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with cat cozies, the best crime fiction of 2019 and the decade, the J.K. Rowling/Robert Galbraith transphobia controversy, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA, tributes to Johanna Lindsey, The Irishman and much more.

And today is the last day of December and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, crime fiction and thriller releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sounds interesting.  I've emailed you.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think I got your e-mail, rchapman1. Could you try again or PM me?

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the best crime fiction of 2019 and the decade, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA, tributes to M.C. Beaton, The Trial of Christine Keeler, Messiah, Hallmark Christmas movies and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Santa's Sticky Fingers_, a Helen Shepherd holiday mystery by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA and the subsequent implosion of the organisation, a backlash against some clueless remarks about diversity by Stephen King, Uncut Gems, Bad Boys For Life, The Outsider and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Pinched Pisarro_, a heist novel by Will Briggs.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with Lee Child quitting Jack Reacher, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA and the subsequent implosion of the organisation, a backlash against American Dirt by Jeanine Cummins, the nominations for the 2020 Edgar and Agatha Awards, The Gentleman, Once Upon a Time... In Hollywood, Joker and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, Cora.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the backlash against American Dirt by Jeanine Cummins, The Rhythm Section, Queen and Slim and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Dragon (May 9, 2016)

I love the work you do with Speculative Fiction and this newsletter for the Indie Crime Scene is just as good. Thank you very much for all the work you do. They're both great resources!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks. I'm glad the sites are useful.

When you publish your police procedural, give me a shout and I'll feature it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with tributes to Mary Higgins Clark, the controversy surrounding American Dirt by Jeanine Cummins, the controversy surrounding My Dark Vanessa by Kate Elizabeth Russell, Birds of Prey, The Outsider, Parasite, Queen and Slim and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Monday's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene was Part 1 of _Bérénice Jacquette_, a paranormal thriller by S. Ann Austin.

And yesterday's featured new release was _The Heavy Hand of the Editor_, the latest story in my _Silencer_ pulp thriller series.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's Valentine's Day and therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Valentine's Day related mysteries, thrillers and crime fiction at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with the coninuing implosion of the RWA, tributes to Robert Conrad, The Pale Horse, season 8 of Homeland, season 3 of The Sinner, Birds of Prey, The Outsider, Parasite and its Oscar success and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Indie Crime Scene, this week with season 8 of Homeland, season 3 of The Sinner, The Outsider, Parasite and its Oscar success, tributes to Charles Portis, noir films of the 1940s and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's Fat Tuesday and therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Mardi Gras set mysteries and thrillers at the Indie Crime Scene today.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the season 3 finale of Killing Eve, the 2020 Dagger Award longlists and several other crime fiction awards, the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus, the attacks on several book and comic shops during the current riots in the US and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the J.K. Rowling a.k.a. Robert Galbraith transphobia controversy, the debate about cop shows on TV and whether they are problematic, Da 5 Bloods, I May Destroy You, Snowpiercer, Penny Dreadful: City of Angels, Ruby Rose's exit from Batwoman, the new Looney Tunes and the disarmament of Elmer Fudd and Yosemite Sam, the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, Jessica. I looks so forward to these roundups.

M.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

MattGodbey said:



> Thanks, Jessica. I looks so forward to these roundups.
> 
> M.


It's a pleasure! Cora is the one who compiles the round-up of links, and there's always lots of interest.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

It's one of the best and most consistent resources around. I love that the format hasn't changed because it's so easy to quickly skim down the very well organized links. I find lots to read every week. So, thanks again, Cora, too!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the J.K. Rowling a.k.a. Robert Galbraith transphobia controversy, the new _Perry Mason_, _Wasp Network_, _The Salisbury Poisonings_, _Da 5 Bloods_, _Psycho _at 60, tributes to Sir Ian Holm, the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Tokyo Traffic_, a Japanese mystery by Michael Pronko.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Some Awful Cunning_, a Noir Crime thriller by Joe Ricker.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## P.W.JORDAN (Jun 24, 2020)

HI!
This is great to know..as I get toward the pointy end of release I'll definately check up on the thread and how you're getting on with this.

Thanks Cora


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the J.K. Rowling a.k.a. Robert Galbraith transphobia controversy, the new _Perry Mason_, _The Luminaries, You Should Have Left_, tributes to Joel Schumacher, Michael Keaton's return to the role of Batman and _Batman_ in general, the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

My crime thriller novelette came out June 1. Here's the link. https://www.amazon.com/Careful-What-You-Dash-Novelette-ebook/dp/B088Q2PLT8 . Cool looking site.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your interest, Isaac. If you'd like to drop me a PM on this forum, I can let you have our contact details, or you can click on the link below for submissions.

Today on the Indie Crime Scene we have an interview with Michael Pronko, author of _Tokyo Traffic._

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of June, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Ancient Lawyer said:


> It's the last day of June, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.
> 
> Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


Saw me there. Yay!!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Phyllis Wong and the Crumpled Stranger (The Phyllis Wong Mysteries, Book 7)_, a Children's Paranormal mystery by Geoffrey McSkimming.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Ancient Lawyer said:


> Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Phyllis Wong and the Crumpled Stranger (The Phyllis Wong Mysteries, Book 7)_, a Children's Paranormal mystery by Geoffrey McSkimming.


Thanks so much, Indie Crime Scene


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

9 Diamonds said:


> Thanks so much, Indie Crime Scene


It's a pleasure!

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Careful What You Dash For_, a Suspense and Crime Thriller by Isaac Sweeney.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Inheritance_, _A White, White Day_, recommendations for true crime podcasts, the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today on the Indie Crime Scene we have an interview with Joe Ricker, author of crime thriller _Some Awful Cunning._

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Northtown Blitz (Raimo Jarvi Investigates)_, a Hardboiled crime novel by Robert White.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the new_ Perry Mason, The Old Guard, Snowpiercer, Greyhound_, the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus and much more

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Once again, awesome job. I love a lazy Sunday going through these links. And thank you for keeping the same format. Once you get used to something, you really don't want it to change. It's just best for everyone, all around.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Old Guard, Hightown, Clemency, The Alienist: Angel of Darkness, Fatal Affair, The Rental,_ the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today on the Indie Crime Scene we have an interview with Phillip Jordan, author of crime thriller _Code of Silence_, which has its debut this autumn.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## P.W.JORDAN (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks so much for the opportunity to feature! Keep up the good work. Indie Crime Scene is a fantastic resource!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of July, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the new _Perry Mason, The Old Guard_, tributes to John Axon and Olivia de Havilland, the latest event cancellations and virtual events due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Listed Dead (Bunch Courtney Investigates Book 3)_, a historical mystery by Jan Edwards.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _I May Destroy You_, the future of true crime, the 2020 CWA Dagger shortlist and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the new _Perry Mason, Lovecraft Country_, the _Agents of SHIELD_ series finale, _Project Power, Spree_, the continued travels of _Uncle Hugo's_ and _Uncle Edgar's_, the mystery and science fiction bookstores that burned down during the Minneapolis riots, and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Unhinged_, _Lovecraft Country, Lucifer, Project Power, I May Destroy You, The Vow_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Lovecraft Country, Lucifer, Tenet,_ various true crime documentaries and much more.

It's also the last day of August, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Young Wallander, Lovecraft Country, Lucifer, Tenet,_ tributes to Chadwick Boseman and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Young Wallander, Lovecraft Country, Tenet_, tributes to Chadwick Boseman and Diana Rigg and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Puff Love_, a humorous mystery by John Sladek.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the debate about _Troubled Blood_ by Robert Galbraith a.k.a. J.K. Rowling, _The Devil All the Time, Ratched, Lovecraft Country, Tenet_, tributes to Diana Rigg and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Old Sins Never Die (EMMELINE KIRBY AND GREGORY LONGDOWN MYSTERIES, BOOK 6)_, a British Spy mystery by Daniella Bernett.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we have Cora Buhlert's _Notes on the Virtual Bloody Scotland Festival and the Differences Between SFF and Crime Fiction Cons.
_
Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Daniella Bernett, author of _Old Sins Never Die (Emmeline Kirby and Gregory Longdown Mysteries, Book 6)_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the debate about _Troubled Blood_ by Robert Galbraith a.k.a. J.K. Rowling, _Enola Holmes, White Collar, Lovecraft Country_, season 11 of _Archer_, the virtual _Bloody Scotland_ festival and much more.

And today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Last Review_ (_Coffee Levin Mysteries_, Book 1) a Murder mystery by Lucas Pogrzebny.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of September, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with more on the Robert Galbraith a.k.a. J.K. Rowling transphobia debate, _Enola Holmes, Ratched, Lovecraft Country_, season 4 of _Fargo_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Julia Rohatyn, author of _Shades of Light and Darkness_, an international thriller.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Louise Bates (Sep 24, 2020)

I saw this just a few weeks too late to submit my most recent historical mystery! I'll remember it for the next release. Thank you for such a wonderful service for indie authors!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Yesterday it gave the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview E.A.Aymar, author of _They're Gone_, a Crime novel written under his pseudonym E.A. Barres.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _A Grave Case (Helen Shepherd Mysteries, Book 14)_, a British mystery/ Police Procedural by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the latest adaptation of _Rebecca, Lovecraft Country, The Trial of the Chicago Seven, Time_, reactions to the trailer for _The Watch_, the latest delay of the James Bond film _No Time to Die_ and other blockbusters and its impact on the UK cinema industry and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Jill Paton Walsh, the latest adaptation of _Rebecca, Lovecraft Country, The Trial of the Chicago Seven_, the latest delay of the James Bond film _No Time to Die_ and other blockbusters and its impact on the UK cinema industry and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Rattlesnake Rodeo (Boise Longpig Hunting Club, Book 2)_, a Neo-Noir Western by Nick Kolakowski.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Priscilla Paton, author of _Should Grace Fail_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of October, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Sean Connery, _The Undoing, Damilola: The Boy Next Door,_ the latest delay of the James Bond film _No Time to Die_ and other blockbusters and its impact on the UK cinema industry and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Tales From a Scarygirl Two: Darkly Sinister_, a Crime Fiction Collection by Marie Anne Cope.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Norman Brewer, author of _Killer Politics: A Satirical Tale of Homegrown Terrorism_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Sean Connery and Rachel Caine, _Lucky Grandma_, NaNoWriMo advice and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview John Triptych, author of _The Boy in the Gutter_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _They're Gone_, a Psychological Thriller by E.A. Barres.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Undoing_, NaNoWriMo advice and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

I love the idea. Not just because I have written this sort of thing. But I will gladly help out however I can. At least until I have to go back to work in the spring. I have a decent readership even though I am just now reviving my blog. 

My first detective novel is decidedly alt, perhaps a thriller/procedural? Paige smokes weed, deals with weird cases. My next along those lines (in which she plays a smaller role) is a full on mystery one. An industrial construction mystery?

Anyway, nice look. Subscribed.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

jasonzc said:


> I love the idea. Not just because I have written this sort of thing. But I will gladly help out however I can. At least until I have to go back to work in the spring. I have a decent readership even though I am just now reviving my blog.
> 
> My first detective novel is decidedly alt, perhaps a thriller/procedural? Paige smokes weed, deals with weird cases. My next along those lines (in which she plays a smaller role) is a full on mystery one. An industrial construction mystery?
> 
> Anyway, nice look. Subscribed.


Thanks, Jason! Feel free to contact us at any time. You can send me a PM here or email Cora Buhlert or myself through the submissions link below

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Boy in the Gutter_, a Historical Mystery by John Triptych.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020, _Big Sky, The Undoing, Mangrove, Tenet,_ Disney's failure to pay Alan Dean Foster, Audible's problematic return policies, NaNoWriMo advice and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Alter Ego_, a Domestic Noir, Psychological Thriller by K.A. Masson.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Saralyn Richard, author of _A Murder of Principal_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020, _Big Sky, The Undoing _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of November, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Should Grace Fail (Twin City Mysteries, Book 2)_, a Police Procedural Crime Thriller by Priscilla Paton.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Behind Closed Doors (Detective Inspector Taylor Crime Thriller, Book 1)_, a Police Procedural by Phillip Jordan.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020, _Big Sky, The Undoing_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Awesomesauce😀


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020, _Big Sky, I'm Your Woman, Your Honor, Alex Wheatle_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020, tributes to John Le Carré, _Big Sky, The Red Shadows, Tenet_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time for _Murder under the Mistletoe 2020_, our seasonal round-up of our favourite holiday crime fiction and mysteries by indie authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020,_ Enola Holmes_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Watch Her (A Hester Thursby mystery, Book 3)_, a Psychological mystery by Agatha Award finalist Edwin Hill.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of December, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020, tributes to William Link, _The Serpent, The Dry_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Rich Leder, author of _Cooking for Cannibals_, to be published by Laugh Riot Press on January 14.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _ Factor-7_, a Medical thriller and debut novel by J.D. May.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

I missed a few weeks because of the holidays. Lots of catching up to do. Thanks for the consistent posting!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Cenarth Fox, author of _ The Detective Joanna Best Mysteries_ and much more!

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _A Murder of Principal_, a Murder Mystery by award-winning mystery and kid-lit author Saralyn Richard.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020 as well as a look ahead at 2021 and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Dark Waters Inn Mysteries, Books 1-5_, a boxset of cozy mysteries by Bekah Bankroft and Jaxon Reed.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Cooking for Cannibals_, a Dark Comedy and Science Fiction Thriller by Rich Leder.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and thrillers of 2020, a look ahead at 2021, series 10 of _Death in Paradise, The Pembrokeshire Murders, The Marksman, Outside the Wire, The Night Stalker: The Hunt for a Serial Killer_, tributes to John Lutz and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with Patricia Highsmith at 100, _Lupin_, season 3 of _Cobra Kai,_ season 2 of _Batwoman, Outside the Wire, The Watch_, yet another _James Bond_ delay and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Sharon Kay Penman, _Big Sky, The Little Things, Palmer, Spiral_, yet another _James Bond_ delay and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of January, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is Amid Rage (Mike Jacobs, Book 2), an environmental and legal thriller by Joel Burcat.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best crime novels and mysteries of 2020, _Big Sky, Judas and the Black Messiah_, a shocking modern slavery plot on the British soap opera _The Archers_, the 2021 Golden Globe nominations, tributes to Christopher Plummer and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, _Unforgotten, _the new _Equalizer, Judas and the Black Messiah, Crime Scene: The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's Valentine's Day and therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Valentine's Day related mysteries, thrillers and crime fiction at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's Fat Tuesday and therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Mardi Gras set mysteries and thrillers at the Indie Crime Scene today.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is The Last Exit (Jen Lu Mysteries, Book 1), a dystopian medical thriller by Michael Kaufman.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, _Big Sky, I Care a Lot, _the season 1 finale of _Your Honor, Judas and the Black Messiah, The Mauritanian, The Unted States versus Billie Holiday, Silence of the Lambs _at 30, Charisma Carpenter's abuse allegations against Joss Whedon_, _Shelley Duval's abuse allegations against Stanley Kubrick and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Elisabeth Grace Foley, author of _Land of Hills and Valleys_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Big Sky, Bloodlands, Behind Her Eyes, _series 4 of _Unforgotten, _series 2 of _McDonald and Dobbs,_ _The United States vs. Billie Holiday, _the future of _NCIS_, tributes to Margaret Maron and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of February, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Murder with Strings Attached, _a humorous mystery by Mark Reutlinger.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Your Honor, _the 2021 Golden Globes, tributes to Margaret Maron and Paul D. Marks and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Mangetout__, _a crime fiction collection by Guy Portman.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Tell Me All Your Secrets, Cherry, Snowpiercer _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time for Luck and Crime 2021, a round-up of our favourite Indie St Patrick’s Day crime fiction at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _In Harm's Way (Martin Billings, Book 3) _by Ed Teja.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks so much! Looks great.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Courier, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, Get Carter _at 50, tributes to Yaphet Kotto and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Code of Silence_ _(Detective Inspector Taylor Crime Thriller, Book 1) _by Phillip Jordan.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 6 of _Line of Duty, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, Nobody, Violation _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of March, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 4 of _Unforgotten_, series 6 of _Line of Duty, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, season 2 of City on a Hill, Original Gangster _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's Easter Day and we now offer you a round-up of our favourite Easter mysteries, crime novels and thrillers by indie and small press authors at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the various _Law and Order _series_, Night in Paradise, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, _tributes to Sarah Hughes and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, is we’re delighted to announce that Cora Buhlert, who runs the blog, is once again a finalist for this year’s Hugo Awards, in the category of Best Fan Writer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Big Sky, City on a Hill, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, _true crime podcasts and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Waterborne (Jake Bendel Thrillers, Book 2)_, by J. Luke Bennecke.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with Big Sky, Mare of Easttown, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, Sasquatch and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of April, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 6 of _Line of Duty, Mare of Easttown, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, Without Remorse_, Disney's continuing failure to pay writers and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview J. Luke Bennecke, author of _Waterborne: a Jake Bendel Thriller_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the series 6 finale of _Line of Duty, Mare of Easttown, Wrath of Man, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, Monster_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Denied (Kelly Pruett Mysteries, Book 2)_ by Mary Keliikoa.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Deadly Dance (Scott Drayco Mysteries, Book 6)_ by B.V. Lawson.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Before He Wakes_ by Max Allan Gunnells.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Those Who Wish Me Dead_, _The Woman in the Window_, _Oxygen, Mare of Easttown, The Mosquito Coast _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Mare of Easttown, The Pact, _tributes to Charles Grodin and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Tales of the Silencer: The Complete Series_, by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _F9, Mare of Easttown, The Beast Must Die, Cruella, Thelma and Louise _at thirty, John Steinbeck's lost werewolf murder mystery and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of May, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the finale of _Mare of Easttown, Cruella, Lisey's Story, _an extortion scheme at Goodreads and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _A Viable Threat_ _(Martin Billings, Book 4)_, by Ed Teja.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the finale of _Mare of Easttown, Nobody, Misfits, The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard, Cruella, Lisey's Story, _the final case of _Judge Judy_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Time, Clarice, Lisey's Story, Raiders of the Lost Ark _at forty, a debate about content warnings and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with season 7 of_ Bosch, Fast and Furious 9, The Ice Road, Lisey's Story,_ crime comics and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of June, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _No Sudden Move, Black Widow, Fast and Furious 9, Last Man Standing_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview Teresa Dovalpage, whose latest novel, _Death under the Perseids_, is our featured new release for 6th December.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Black Widow, The Suicide Squad, Stillwater _tributes to Richard Donner and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Glass Alibi (Nick Sloan Crime Thrillers Book 1)_ by John Burns.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview John Burns, whose novel, _The Glass Alibi_, was our featured new release on July 12th.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Black Widow, Leverage: Redemption, Gunpowder Milkshake, _season 7 of _Bosch, Pig, Flag Day, Heist, Escape Room: Tournament of Champions _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Black Widow, Gunpowder Milkshake, Turner and Hooch, Snake Eyes, Escape Room: Tournament of Champions _and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Cold Consequences__ (Detective Sasha Frank, Prequel) _by David Rohlfing.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Black Widow, Stillwater, Riders of Justice, Jungle Cruise, Why Women Kill, Enemies of the State, The Suicide Squad, _tributes to Mo Hayder and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of July, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the return of _The Shadow_,_Black Widow, Stillwater, The Last Mercenary, Jungle Cruise, The Suicide Squad, _an uproar involving the 2021 Vivian Awards, the cancellation of the 2021 Bouchercon, tributes to Mo Hayder and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview David Rohlfing, whose novel _Cold Consequences_ we featured on July 26.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Dry_, season 8 of _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_, _John and the Hole, Don't Breathe 2, The Suicide Squad, _tributes to Markie Post, Jane Withers and Una Stubbs and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Grifter _by Ali Gunn and Sean Campbell.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Deceit_, _Annika, Sweet Girl, The Suicide Squad, Reminiscence_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Clickbait_, _Reminiscence, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Jungle Cruise_, a sequel to_ Enola Holmes_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of August, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Only Murder in the Building_, _Vigil_, _The Card Counter, Reminiscence, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Rise of the Footsoldier: Origins_, _Q-Force_, tributes to Caroline Todd and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Beyond Sacrifice (Concepcion Chapa, Book 2)_ by Alicia Dill.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Frances Hight, whose novel _West Texas Dead_ was published on May 24, 2021.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Yakuza Princess_, _The Card Counter, The Sopranos, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Last Night in Soho_, tributes to Jean-Paul Belmondo, Michael K. Williams and Robert Richardson and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Seer_ by Eva Shaw.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Guilty_, _The North Water, Copshop, The Voyeurs, Cry Macho, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Prisoners of the Ghostland_ and much more. .

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Viper's Nest of Lies (Emmeline Kirby and Gregory Longdown Mysteries, Book 7)_ by Daniella Bernett.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview Daniella Bernett, whose new release, _Viper's Nest of Lies_, we featured on September 20.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Followers_ by Christina Bergling.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Many Saints of Newark_, _No Time to Die _and James Bond in general_, _season 8 of_ Endeavour, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Prisoners of the Ghostland_, the 2021 Emmy Awards and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of September, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Framed in Blood (Proper Crimes, Book 1)_ by Ed Teja.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Victorica (Sep 27, 2021)

interesting.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Many Saints of Newark_, _No Time to Die _and James Bond in general_, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Vigil, The Tragedy of Macbeth, Squid Game _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Jamoulks_ by Roland Miranda.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Many Saints of Newark_, _No Time to Die _and James Bond in general_, Ridley Road, Squid Game, There's Someone Inside Your House, Mass _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview Harry Navinski, whose new novel, _The Duty: A Not So Scottish Murder_, was published in July.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview Yvonne Rediger, whose new novel, _The Wrong Words (Adam Norcross Mysteries Book 1),_ was published in July.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Murder at the Galvez (A Sydney Lockhart Mystery) _by Kathleen Kaska.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.
[


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _No Time to Die _and James Bond in general_, The Harder They Fall, The Last Duel, Belfast, Squid Game, Halloween Kills, I Know What You Did Last Summer, _Sherlock Holmes, Tony Hillerman, John Le Carré's final novel, the last ever _Inspector Montalbano_ mystery and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Kathleen Kaska, whose latest novel _Murder at the Galvez_ was our featured new release on October 15.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Mark Reutlinger, whose novel _Oy Vey, Maria! _we feature on October 27.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Only Murders in the Building, _season 3 of _You_, _The Harder They Fall, Impeachment: American Crime Story, Squid Game, Halloween Kills_, the fatal shooting accident on the set of _Rust_, more on Ruby Rose's exit from _Batwoman_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Oy Vey, Maria! _by Mark Reutlinger.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## spellbinding-designs (Oct 26, 2021)

This is wonderful. Does it include cozy mysteries as well?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Absolutely! We just featured a cozy mystery on October 26. 


spellbinding-designs said:


> This is wonderful. Does it include cozy mysteries as well?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Last Night in Soho, Army of Thieves, Squid Game_, the fatal shooting accident on the set of _Rust_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of October, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the past, present and future of James Bond,_ Red Notice, The Sopranos, Last Night in Soho_, _Squid Game_, the fatal shooting accident on the set of _Rust_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _1414°_ by Paul Bradley Carr.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Tower, Dalgliesh, Dexter: New Blood, Belfast, Squid Game_, tributes to Dean Stockwell and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview J.L. Doucette, whose latest novel, _Unknown Assailant_, we feature on November 23rd.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Bobby Nash, author of the Snow series and more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries, crime novels and thrillers of 2021,_ Dexter: New Blood, The Mayor of Kingstown, Yellowjackets, _tributes to John Malcolm, Petra Mayer, Heath Freeman and Wilbur Smith and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Unknown Assailant (Dr. Pepper Hunt Mysteries, Book)_ by J.L. Doucette.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries, crime novels and thriller of 2021,_ Dexter: New Blood, The Unforgiveable, True Story, House of Gucci, Hawkeye_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Love & Bullets: Megabomb Edition_ by Nick Kolakowski.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of November, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries, crime novels and thriller of 2021, Alice Sebold's rape memoir _Lucky _and the exoneration of the man convicted of raping her_, Dexter: New Blood, True Story, The Sopranos, Hawkeye_and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Death under the Perseids (A Havana Mystery, Book 1)_ by Teresa Dovalpage .

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries, crime novels and thriller of 2021, Alice Sebold's rape memoir _Lucky _and the exoneration of the man convicted of raping her_, Dexter: New Blood, True Story, The Sopranos, Hawkeye_and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries, crime novels and thriller of 2021,_ Nightmare Alley, Dexter: New Blood, The Lost Daughter, The King's Man, Hawkeye_ and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time for _Murder under the Mistletoe 2021_, our seasonal round-up of our favourite holiday crime fiction and mysteries by indie authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of December, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries, crime novels and thrillers of 2021,_ Dexter: New Blood, Hawkeye_, tributes to Andrew Vachss and Betty White and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries, crime novels and thrillers of 2021,_ Stay Close, The Tourist, Four Lives, The 355, Dexter: New Blood, Hawkeye_, season 4 of _Cobra Kai_, tributes Betty White and Sidney Potier and much more..

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Murder in the Actor’s Chapel (Mac Moynahan Times Square Mysteries)_ by C.D. Noir.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Nightmare Alley, Dexter: New Blood,_ the latest version of _Scream_, tributes to Sidney Poitier and Terry Teachout and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _That Hardline Habit__ (Spectrum Lathe Book 2)_ by Elliott Scott.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Maerwydd McFarland, whose small press, Barefoot Bard Books, published _Murder in the Actor's Chapel_ by C.D. Noir.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Ozark, Ray Donovan: The Movie, Nightmare Alley, _ _Yellowjackets,_ the latest version of _Scream_, tributes to Ron Goulart and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Ozark, Trigger Point, Nightmare Alley, The Afterparty, The Batman, The Woman In The House Across The Street From The Girl In The Window,_ the Chinese edit of _Fight Club_ and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of January, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Reacher, Suspicion, Murderville, The Batman _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Behind the Lie_ by Emilya Naymark.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Simon Marlowe, author of _The Dead Hand of Dominique._

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Death on the Nile, Reacher, Kimi, Supicion, _season 11 of _Death in Paradise,_ _Uncharted, Inventing Anna_, the best mysteries and crime fiction of 2021 and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's Valentine's Day and therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Valentine's Day related mysteries, thrillers and crime fiction at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Death on the Nile, The Batman, Inventing Anna_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Peaky Blinders, The Magpie Murders, Uncharted, The Batman, Inventing Anna,_ season 21 of _Law and Order_and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of February, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's Fat Tuesday and therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Mardi Gras set mysteries and thrillers at the Indie Crime Scene today.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Would a book that has previously been available in ebook, but is only now being released in paperback, qualify as a new release to be featured at the Indie Crime Scene? Or must it be newly available for the first time in any format?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

ElisabethGFoley said:


> Would a book that has previously been available in ebook, but is only now being released in paperback, qualify as a new release to be featured at the Indie Crime Scene? Or must it be newly available for the first time in any format?


There isn't a hard and fast rule. We have featured books newly released in paperback on a number of occasions, so it would be okay.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _God's Ponzi_ by Robert Buschel.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Matt Miksa, whose novel _Don't Get Close_ is our featured new release on March 8th.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 6 of_ Peaky Blinders, _series 4 of _Killing Eve, Pieces of Her, The Batman, The Dropout_, reactions of writers and publishing professionals to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Bad Blood Sisters_ by Saralyn Richard.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Don't Get Close_ by Matt Miksa.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Aeronwen's Hammer_ by A. Peter Perdian.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 6 of_ Peaky Blinders, The Ipcress File, Daredevil, The Batman, The Last Days of Ptolemy Grey, The Thing About Pam, The Dropout_, reactions of writers and publishing professionals to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Confusion People (Martin Billings, Book 6)_ by Ed Teja.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time for Luck and Crime 2022, a round-up of our favourite Indie St Patrick’s Day crime fiction at the Indie Crime Scene.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 6 of_ Peaky Blinders,_season 4 of_ Killing Eve, The Outfit, The Batman, Deep Water, X_, season 2 of _Top Boy_, tributes to William Hurt, reactions of writers and publishing professionals to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Bridge to Trouble_ by Elisabeth Grace Foley.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Windfall, Moon Knight, Deep Water, WeCrashed_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of March, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Slow Horses, Moon Knight, The Batman, Our Flag Means Death,_ Bruce Willis retiring from acting, reactions to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Jeffrey Fleishman, author of _Good Night, Forever (The Sam Carver series, Book 3) _which debuts on June 28 .

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Dead Wind _by Tessa Wegert.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today at the Indie Crime Scene, we’re delighted to announce that Cora Buhlert, who runs the Showcase, is a three-time finalist for this year’s Hugo Awards, in the category of Best Fan Writer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with_ Slow Horses, Peaky Blinders, Tokyo Vice, All the Old Knives, Moon Knight, The Northman_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the series finale of _Killing Eve_,_ Slow Horses, Moon Knight, The Northman, Dual_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

I can’t believe I’ve lost track of this forum for so long. And it was one of my absolute favorites. Just visited the April 15th roundup and want to THANK YOU so much for putting it together. You’re back on my radar and I’ll be visiting every week. Such a great resource. And I’m trilled to see the layout follows the same format it always has. That’s reassuring in these times where everyone thinks they have to visually "refresh" everything. Here’s to consistency!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Mary Keliikoa, whose novel _Deceived (PI Kelly Pruett mystery series)_ is our featured new release on May 11.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the series finale of _Killing Eve_,_ Slow Horses, Moon Knight, The Northman, Our Flag Means Death, Dual, The Thief, His Wife and the Canoe, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul_, season 3 of _Barry_, _Anatomy of a Scandal, The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the series finale of _Killing Eve_,_ Slow Horses, Why Didn't They Ask Evans?, Moon Knight, The Northman, Our Flag Means Death, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul_, _We Own This City, The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of April, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview E.C. Hanes, whose novel _The Bus to Beulah_ is our featured new release on May 10.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Iconoclast _by Laurie Buchanan.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the season finale of _Slow Horses, The Shining Girls, DI Ray, Moon Knight, The Northman, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul_, the series finale of _Ozark, _tributes to James Bama and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The Bus to Beulah_ by E.C. Hanes.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Deceived (Kelly Pruett Mysteries Book 3)_ by Mary Keliikoa.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Michael D. Graves, author of the _Pete Stone Private Investigator _series.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Tokyo Vice, The Northman, Top Gun: Maverick, Emergency, On the Count of Three, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul_, _RoboCop _at thirty-five, tributes to Fred Ward, the many TV show cancellations at CBS and The CW and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Crimes of the Future, Our Flag Means Death, Top Gun Maverick, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul_, season 3 of _Barry, _tributes to Ray Liotta and much more. 

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of May, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Mark Zvonkovic, whose novel Belinda has its debut on June 14.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview L.M. Weeks, whose novel _Bottled Lightning_ has its debut on June 14.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Sherwood, Borgen, Our Flag Means Death, Top Gun Maverick_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is Issue 439 of the fanzine _The Drink Tank_, edited by Christopher J. Garcia and Chuck Serface. This issue looks at crime fiction before 1950 and can be downloaded for free on the blog page. Christopher J. Garcia looks at the J.G. Reeder mysteries and pulp hero Moon Man, Julian West and Ian Nichols look at an upcoming Sherlock Holmes graphic novel, and our own Cora Buhlert revisits Harald Harst, a forgotten pulp detective from Weimar Republic era Germany. Plus there's a noir title generator!

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you, Ancient Lawyer for your continual updates on the Indie Crime Scene. Awesome resource and much appreciated.
M.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

MattGodbey said:


> Thank you, Ancient Lawyer for your continual updates on the Indie Crime Scene. Awesome resource and much appreciated.
> M.


It’s a pleasure!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with We Own This City, The Wire at twenty, Top Gun Maverick and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Stephen G. Eoannou, whose novel _Rook_ has its debut on June 28.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the Agatha Christie Renaissance, _Sherwood, The Old Man, Spiderhead, _the season 3 finale of _Barry _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

MattGodbey said:


> Thanks for the links!


Always a pleasure, Matt - Cora is our indefatigable link compiler! And they are always interesting or fun.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with LGBTQ fiction, Sherwood, Suspect, RRR and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Rook _by Stephen G. Eoannou.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of June, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Sherwood, Only Murders in the Building, The Terminal List, Top Gun Maverick, Nitram_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Black Bird, Only Murders in the Building, The Undeclared War, _the series finale of _Better Call Saul, _tributes to James Caan and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the road movie revival, _The Gray Man, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul, _tributes to James Caan and Tony Sirico and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Terminal List_, _The Gray Man, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul, _season 2 of _Only Murder in the Building_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Nick Kolakowski, whose novel _Hell of a Mess_ we feature on August 26.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Under the Banner of Heaven_, _Surface_, _The Gray Man, The Resort, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul, Thirteen Lives, Resurrection, _the animated _Harley Quinn, _tributes to David Warner, Bernard Cribbins and Paul Sorvino and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of July, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with season 2 of Reservation Dogs, _Bullet Train, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul, _the cancellation of the almost finished _Batgirl _movie and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Mike Trigg, author of forthcoming new release _Bit Flip_.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 7 of _Shetland_, season 2 of _Only Murder in the Building_, _Bullet Train, _season 6 of _Better Call Saul, Fall, Bodies Bodies Bodies, Emily the Crimina_l, _Five Days at Memorial_, the cancellation of the almost finished _Batgirl _movie and other movies and TV shows following the _Warner Bros Discovery_ merger, tributes to Olivia Newton-John and Anne Heche, the stabbing of author Salman Rushdie and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _The American Pony (Mrs Meade Mysteries, Book 5)_ by Elizabeth Grace Foley.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Jonathan Woods, whose novel _Hog Wild_ has its debut on August 26.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with season 2 of _Only Murder in the Building_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law, Beast,_ the series finale of _Better Call Saul,_tributes to Wolfgang Petersen, the stabbing of author Salman Rushdie and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Hell of a Mess__ (A Love and Bullets Hook up, Book 4)_ by Nick Kolakowski.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with season 2 of _Only Murder in the Building_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law, Breaking,_ Kelli Giddish's exit from _Law and Order: SVU_, the stabbing of author Salman Rushdie and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of August, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Ancient Lawyer said:


> It's the last day of August, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.
> 
> Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


Thanks, Jessica


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with series 2 of _The Capture, _series 8 of _Shetland_,_ Ridley, The Suspect_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law,_ _Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me_ at thirty and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Ellen Barker, whose novel _East of Troost_ has its debut on September 6.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Jon Armour, whose debut novel _Branded _was published on August 15.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Peter Straub, series 2 of _The Capture, _season 8 of _The Good Fight_,_ See How They Run, Wedding Season_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law,_ _Don't Worry Darling_ and the many scandals surrounding it and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Javier Marias and Jean-Luc Godard, series 7 of _Shetland_, series 2 of _The Capture, _season 5 of _Cobra Kai_,_ See How They Run_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law,_ _Do Revenge, _the new _American Gigolo, Loving Highsmith_ and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _A Mind To Murder (Emmeline Kirby and Gregory Longdon Mysteries, Book 8 )_ by Daniella Bernett.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview S.K. Waters, whose novel _The Dead Won’t Tell_ is published on September 20.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Daniella Bernett, author of _A Mind to Murder (Emmeline Kirby and Gregory Longdon Mysteries, Book 8.)_

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Hilary Mantel, series 2 of _Bloodland_s, _Crossfire, Inside Man, See How They Run_, _Lou, She-Hulk: Attorney at Law,_ _Don't Worry Darling, Law and Order _and its depiction of the police and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of September, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Louise Fletcher, _Confess Fletch, Inside Man, Karen Pirie_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law,_ _Don't Worry Darling, Jungle, Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story, _problems in Bollywood and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Betray Me Not: Stories of Revenge_ by Robert White.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _A Friend of the Family, Amsterdam,_ _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law,_ _Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story, James Bond _at sixty and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Peter Robinson, Angela Lansbury and Robbie Coltrane, _Bad Sisters, Shantaram, Decision to Leave,_ _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law, Halloween Ends _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Jessica!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _The Good Nurse,_ _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law, Halloween Ends _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Enola Holmes 2,_ _Run Sweetheart Run, The Peripheral _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of October, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _Jar of Pennies_ by John Yearwood.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Enola Holmes 2,_ _Lyra, The Peripheral _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Enola Holmes 2,_ _Tulsa King, _tributes to Leslie Phillips and Kevin Conroy and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best crime novels of 2022, _The Menu, Bones and All, The Peripheral,_ _She Said, _the kidnapping of the Lindbergh baby, tributes to Kevin Conroy and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Glass Onion, Echo 3,_ _The Menu, Bones and All, Nanny, She Said _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview L.C. Hayden, whose novel _That Last Ghost Dance_ was published on November 5.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of November, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is _In Cases of Murder (Bunch Courtney Investigation Book 4)_ by Jan Edwards.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with _Glass Onion, _season 2 of _Slow Horses, _season 3 of_ Happy Valley, Echo 3,_ _Violent Night, The Menu, _the future of _Shetland, _tributes to Irene Cara and Albert Pyun and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and crime novels of 2022, season 2 of _Slow Horses, Three Pines, A Spy Among Friends, Violent Night, The Peripheral _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and crime novels of 2022, season 2 of _Slow Horses, Strike: Troubled Blood, Criminal Minds: Evolution, Litvinenko, National Treasure: Edge of History _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today's featured new release at the Indie Crime Scene is Issue 442 of the fanzine _The Drink Tank_, edited by Christopher J. Garcia and Chuck Serface. This issue looks at crime fiction between 1950 and 2000. Christopher J. Garcia takes a look at the works of Robert McGinnis, the Cadfael Chronicles by Ellis Peters, Gregory McDonald's Fletch and Roger Rabbit, Chuck Serfaces praises the Travis McGee novels by John D. MacDonald, Helena McCallum takes a look at the works of Seishi Yokomizo, our own Cora Buhlert discusses the West German pulp detective G-man Jerry Cotton and Joe Price talks about crime novels as morality plays.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and crime novels of 2022,_ The Pale Blue Eye, Glass Onion, Vardy v. Rooney: A Courtroom Drama, The Unofficial Science of Home Alone, _tributes to Mike Hodges and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time for _Murder under the Mistletoe 2022_, our seasonal round-up of our favourite holiday crime fiction and mysteries by indie authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and crime novels of 2022,_ Glass Onion,_ season 2 of _Slow Horses, Treason _and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's the last day of December, and time for our monthly round-up of new mystery, thriller and crime fiction releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Fantastic. I'm going to be switching genre's in the next year or so to mysteries. I'll keep this is mind.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it gives the Indie Crime Scene great pleasure to interview Michael Kaufman, whose novel _The Last Resort _has its debut on January 10.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's time again for Crime Fiction Links of the Week, our weekly round-up of interesting links about crime fiction from around the web, this week with the best mysteries and crime novels of 2022,_ Glass Onion,_ season 2 of _Slow Horses, _series 3 of_ Happy Valley, Three Pines, Stonehouse, Till, Madoff: The Monster of Wall Street, _tributes to Fay Weldon, Jeremy Renner's snow-ploughing mishap and much more.

Do you want your mystery, crime novel or thriller featured at the Indie Crime Scene or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------

